# UPDATE!! CMHR's special girl EMMY



## Gini (Dec 11, 2008)

*You all remember Emmy, CMHR's special girl that had to have her eye removed. She had such a bad start in life and still had some weakness in her rear legs. Nancy her adopter decided she needed more exercise than she herself could give. She is walking along with them at all times to make sure nothing startles the dog with Emmy on the lead line. Toby is also a well trained handicap therapy dog.T hought this was very cute and wanted everyone to see how she is doing.*


----------



## Connie P (Dec 11, 2008)

OMG that is truly the most precious photo I think I"ve ever seen Gini!






:wub


----------



## Champ (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your picture and glad to hear Emmy is doing well


----------



## LittleRibbie (Dec 14, 2008)

Darling....Tobey looks to be such a gentle soul.....Gini you must be thrilled...Emmy looks great, thanks for the update, Heidi


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 18, 2008)

Love it


----------

